
Is Bitcoin’s Promise Going Up In Smoke? - sjcsjc
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/19/is-bitcoins-promise-going-up-in-smoke/
======
shenanigoat
This is the third article I've seen today by Vivek Wadhwa. The first two were
the same, syndicated on WaPo and Singularity Hub where he is staff...then this
Techcrunch article. He sure seems intent on putting down Bitcoin.

~~~
wmf
These articles are part of the "it's not Bitcoin, it's the blockchain" pivot.

